# Question for dog owners



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello, I have a question for dog owners

How do you deal with your dog's waste?

I know cats bury theirs, or use the litter box. But how do you know when you need to bring your dog out? And I've heard from someone that their dog sometimes makes a mess in the house.

Just curious because as to how dog owners deal with that because I don't know about dogs


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

You house train them. When they're pups you teach them to go on newspaper that you gradually move closer to the door, until eventually they start heading towards the newspaper themselves and then you open the door and hoosh them out to go outside. Once they do, you just praise them like crazy and if they go inside you ignore them. You have to keep an eye on them when they're puppies, if they look like they're about to squat and pee or poo, you go over and pick them up, then either take them outside or put them on their newspaper depending on what stage of potty training they're at. 

Dogs usually develop their own ways from then on to let you know they have to go out. One of my dogs walks over to the back door and stands there waiting, while my other dog will knock her paw against the glass until we open it for her. They do the same to come back in.


----------



## kamii (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree with Babs. It's not too difficult, and you can buy puppy pads instead of using newspaper as they have attractant in them.
My dog taps on the back door and whines at you. She's only ever pooped in the house on boxing day, but she was a bit overfed with christmas dinner leftovers so we forgave her XD She also goes everytime I walk her.


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

My dog goes in the woods. He doesn't get "let" out, as I don't have a fenced in yard, so he's always on a leash. It's pretty easy to tell when they want to go out, if they're housebroken. Puppies should be taken out as soon as they wake up, every half hour, and every time after they eat. 

Now, in the olden days, people would advocate hollering at the dog or "shoving their nose in it" when they would make a mess in the house, which is about the absolute worst thing you can do.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

I see, I wasn't aware you could train a dog to do that. I know almost nothing about dogs, lol.


----------



## Ruma (Mar 20, 2012)

I second everyone here. I've had dogs my entire life, and got a Golden Retriever puppy last June (goofiest dog ever). Housetraining a dog is a process you definitely have to be consistant with, but it can be done. I brought my puppy outside every half an hour and praised him like crazy if he went potty outside. If he had an accident, I brought him outside and waited for him to finish and I'd praise him. He slept in a crate in my room at night and I would have to wake up and take him outside in the middle


----------



## Ruma (Mar 20, 2012)

of the night. It's definitely a process but it's worth it. My dog was housetrained fully really quickly, and he hasn't had a single isolated accident since he was 4 months old. Now he goes to the door when he wants to go outside, so I always know.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Makes sense, just curious to know how dog owners handle this


----------



## kamii (Mar 14, 2012)

I was looking after a friend's puppy a little while ago who was almost fully housetrained and would go on newspaper when she couldn't get out. We had her in my friend's car and she obviously needed to go, because she climbed up onto the parcel shelf and pooped on some paperwork up there XD I've never laughed so hard.


----------

